# Welcome To Western Sydney Brewers



## dpadden (13/11/10)

Western Sydney Brewers are a bunch of amateur brewers located in the broad area of Western Sydney. This group is all about enjoying the company of people who are passionate about brewing & drinking beer....all are welcome from all grain brewers to kit, extract and new brewers.

We all get together regularly on the last Thursday of each month at a local venue to sample some home & commercial brews and other beer related activities such as:

- Brew Days
- Home Brew Swaps
- Commercial Beer tastings
- Brewery Visits & tours
- etc...

*Check out the WSB website at www.westernsydneybrewers.com*

Cheers!

Paddo


----------



## redbeard (13/11/10)

Hello,

perhaps see you at Paddy's next weekend (20Nov) ?

ISBrz


----------

